# Another MLB Extra Innings season coming soon



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Hello With February clicking right along and Spring Training not to far away, soon will come the start of another baseball season. I am just wondering if the Extra Innings package will make some changes this year. Here is what I would like to happen. I have been a Extra Innings Subscriber ever since I have had Direc Tv. But I have noticed that sometimes Games are not available to the package if it's on a teams local station (Not a Fox Sports Net) and both teams playing are not on there local RSN. Here is what I've been hoping for. I am hoping that MLB will allow every game to be seen. It is so frustrating to search for a game when you know one is going on only to not be able to tune in to it. What can be done to get every game available? Will e-mails to Direc Tv help or to MLB? Also I've noticed when Fox starts there game of the week on Saturday afternoons usually around Memorial Day Weekend they aren't available on the Extra Innings Package. Fans are forced to settle for the game televised only on there Local Fox Affiliate for that Saturday. Will MLB and Extra Innings and Direc Tv Ever get it right for the fans?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I know what ya mean Msguy when I first subbed to the pak back in 95-96 OTA feeds were included and it was PERFECT I mean every game for every team was covered. Then it began to change gradually until we are where we're at with no OTA feeds at all its been this way since 97 I think. I think this and the FOX Exclusive Saturdays are as a result of MLB and various TV contracts. D* has got nothing to do with it. I place the blame with Bud and the boys. Im not sure how it is on cable or in Canada or MLB.tv though. Maybe a cable, BV and MLB.tv sub can chime in on how their pak works.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

DCSholtis Yes you hit the nail right on the head. The Over The Air games not available on any Local RSN Anywhere. I wish they'd include O.T.A. Games in the package. NBA O.T.A. games are on the NBA League Pass I know it's different leauge and different rules but I wish these games would be included in EI.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

What a happy thought.  Baseball season is right around the corner. See, I have all this spare time on my hands between football season and baseball season. I just don't get into hockey, or basketball on tv.

And that means I have another decision to make. Do I spend the money on Extra Innings or not this year? I resonate with Msguy. I'm a St. Louis Cardinals fan, now living in Omaha. Between Omaha and St. Louis is Kansas City, and for some **** reason someone thinks that if the Cardinals and the scumbags in KC are playing at the same time I would rather see the scumbags.  (No offense to anyone who happens to be a fan of the Royals. Perhaps this summer I will become a fan of the Omaha Royals. I'd love to start going to games again. Have to see how my leg does.)

Anyway, each year I have to consider whether they are going to televise enough more games to make it worthwhile to subscribe rather than just watch what gets televised anyway. So far I have broken down and paid up, and I probably will again, especially since I'll probably spend a chunk of the summer recuperating again. Besides, I need to keep up on things. For my birthday last Sunday my big present is coming this summer when my family takes me to a Cardinals game. WooHooo. Go Cards. :lol:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

BTW, I get Extra Innings on cable, used to get them on DirecTV. Works pretty much the same.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"****" ??? Bogy, watch your lanquage!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> "****" ??? Bogy, watch your lanquage!


I get passionate where my Cardinals are concerned.


----------



## Pantageas (Jan 28, 2004)

The way Bud and the boys regulate the EI package has been one of my pet peeves too for a long time. I'm a big fan of the Anaheim Angels (season tickets for 4 of the past 5 years). They are _notorious_ for having the worst TV coverage of any team in MLB. This year they going to have a record 90 games televised. You fans of other teams take a second, do the math for a 162-game season, and realize how few games that really is. And that is an all-time high for them! There are times when Halo games aren't televised for two week spans in our area.

If MLB would let me see these games under their EI umbrella, I'd get it in a heartbeat. As it is, what's the point? The games I want to watch, they'd only black out anyway...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Bogy said:


> No offense to anyone who happens to be a fan of the Royals.


Nah, I know that if I called the Cards "s-bags", you'd take it well. :sure:

Why don't you just "move" somewhere to somewhere in north-central Missouri? You won't be able to pick up the St. Louis locals spot beam, but I think that Columbia, for example, is in the Cardinals market on Fox Midwest.


----------



## CivilizedAnarchy (Nov 22, 2003)

If you "live" in The Quad Cities (Davenport Moline DMA)
we will have Cards games in our local package with E*
The Local WB affiliate out of Burlington, IA carries their games.
Nice.
One Downside, requires Superdish.

Lata, C.J.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

If I was going to move anywhere to get Card's games, it would be back to St. Louis. My dream at one point was to retire and live in downtown St. Louis, within walking distance of Bush Stadium and the Edwards Dome and get season tickets to the Rams and Cards. Who knows, if I end up with at least two of three children living in St. Louis like I suspect I will, I may still do it. I just miss my free season pass to the Cards.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Pantageas said:


> The way Bud and the boys regulate the EI package has been one of my pet peeves too for a long time. I'm a big fan of the Anaheim Angels (season tickets for 4 of the past 5 years). They are _notorious_ for having the worst TV coverage of any team in MLB. This year they going to have a record 90 games televised. You fans of other teams take a second, do the math for a 162-game season, and realize how few games that really is. And that is an all-time high for them! There are times when Halo games aren't televised for two week spans in our area.
> 
> If MLB would let me see these games under their EI umbrella, I'd get it in a heartbeat. As it is, what's the point? The games I want to watch, they'd only black out anyway...


Nah, the Expos have you beat. They don't even HAVE a TV contract. The only games that you can see are the visiting team's TV network.

Although listening to the games over the radio in French might be a "tres difficile" as well....


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Bogy.."Bush Stadium"? Dang, have they renamed it for GW?
BTW, when do the Cards vacate Busch?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Pete K. said:


> Bogy.."Bush Stadium"? Dang, have they renamed it for GW?
> BTW, when do the Cards vacate Busch?


Misspelled it. 
Although the vacating of Busch is in the works.


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

Bogy said:


> Misspelled it.
> Although the vacating of Busch is in the works.


Any word on MLBEI being offered by DISH


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Nah, the Expos have you beat. They don't even HAVE a TV contract. The only games that you can see are the visiting team's TV network.
> 
> Although listening to the games over the radio in French might be a "tres difficile" as well....


The Expos do have a TV contract......not much of one...RDS is carrying 20 games this year

Heck, if the Twins & Victory don't get their act together (they aren't on any of the big systems..Charter, TW, Concast, Dish, Direct, Mediacom), the only games people in MN can see are the Friday night games that are OTA..thats only 25 or so games.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Aren't the Anaheim Angels on Fox Sports West? Aren't alot of there other games also televised on KCAL 9 in the Southland? 90 games seems to be about right if they are carried on Fox Sports West. Most teams are covered by there local RSN about 75-90 games a season. Unless they aren't on a RSN then one is screwed


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

If you're an Angels fan (or any other AL fan), best thing to do is move to a WHITE AREA in NM or AZ. You'll get your LA locals as well as the NY distants, and have the Angels on EI (you'll lose out on the Dbacks, but you'll get Fox Sports Arizona to watch them on blackout free). For NL fans, Maine has tons of white areas in the back woods, you just won't get the Red Sox on EI.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

With the Cubs, almost all the games are televised. The problem is Dish subs don't get the games that are shown on WCIU channel 26 because dish won't carry it in the local channel package. We live too far from the City to pick up the station OTA. I live in La Salle county witch is at the western edge of the Chicago DMA. But we do get most of the games so I guess I can't complain too much. 
Speaking of the Cubs, any word yet on if the Dish is going to add Comcast sports Chicago, or what ever it is called? If I remember correctly, don't the Cubs move to that channel this spring along with the White Sox or is that next spring?


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

It is my understanding that Fox Sports Net Chicago is going to change over in October 2004 to Comcast Sports Net Chicago. Which means 1 more season (this coming up season) for Cubs and White Sox games to be broadcasted on Fox Sports Net Chicago. I do not know if The Fox Sports Network is going to remain as a channel or just disband all together and go Comcast. I am thinking It's just going to change over to Comcast. I have noticed in other markets for instance in the D.C. Area some Fox Sports Net Shows Like 54321, and you gotta see this, are carried on Comcast Sports Net D.C./Baltimore Area.


----------

